# Turn off Auto Dim?



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

I have my brightness settings turned all the way up and auto brightness turned off in settings, but after about 15 seconds my screen dims anyways even if I am plugged in and charging.
Does anyone know of a workaround or an app that can fix this? It really bugs me because if I am using it as a GPS, when the screen dims, I can barely see the screen and have to reach over and touch it to bring the brightness back up.
I am rooted and running Team BAMFs rom ( I also have the settings in the BAMF settings set to max and no auto brightness) but it did this with the stock rom also. 
All the search results I found have to do with poor screen quality when dim, but mine is fine, just very dim.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

If your rom has a custom brightness control...
You can set the "dim" value to 100.
I guess that'd work.

Edit:
Er 255. Is the max.


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> If your rom has a custom brightness control...
> You can set the "dim" value to 100.
> I guess that'd work.
> 
> ...


I already have that maxed out, no luck...
Thanks though for the quick response.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have any of the power savings turned on?


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

I looked but did not see any power save settings. Where would they be?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

They also have an app called screeble or something. It will keep your screen awake when your phone is at certain angles. But you shouldn't be having this problem, is there a setting in navigation?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

What ROM?


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

terryrook said:


> They also have an app called screeble or something. It will keep your screen awake when your phone is at certain angles. But you shouldn't be having this problem, is there a setting in navigation?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Cool, there was a setting in Nav to not dim between instructions.
It stays bright for GPS now, which is good!
Now if it would only apply to the rest of the phone.


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> What ROM?


TeamBAMF

I found the setting I needed though:
Settings>Display>Sleep Changed it to 10 min.
Found the answer in another forum.
I ignored this setting previously because I thought sleep meant blanking the screen not dimming, and it was set to 30 sec, but I would dim after only 15.


----------

